
Tesla’s Model 3 Is Now America’s Best-Selling Electric Car - samaysharma
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-04-03/tesla-s-model-3-is-the-best-selling-electric-car-in-the-u-s
======
robertAngst
Isnt there only the chevy bolt? does that count?

